# PRC Special Forces Knife Fighting Training (video clip).



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2007)

I posted this elsewhere after stumbling on it on YouTube. It was described as "PRC Special Forces Knife Fighting Training" but of course I can't verify that. It shows a clear CMA influence but also an infusion of modern thinking. It looks a bit formal to me, frankly, yet I still found it an interesting mix.

[yt]nnW6tnMsvAk[/yt]

Hmmm, linking didn't work but the actual URL still does:


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

Very formal looking but still very good


----------



## exile (Nov 30, 2007)

When I tried to run the clip, it was announced that `this video is no longer available'. I wonder what gives....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2007)

exile said:


> When I tried to run the clip, it was announced that `this video is no longer available'.



I get that with the image, but clicking on the link to go to YouTube just worked for me. It's an interesting merge of modern approaches with a CMA-mindset.


----------

